# Question about Aquabid - transshipping



## Mercy (May 7, 2017)

I'm not 100% sure if this is the right section but I wasn't sure where else to ask. I have been looking around and discovered Aquabid, and ended up buying my first import betta. My only question is that I am on the east coast of the US and there is only one transshipper on the east coast, and I have heard that he/she is not really reliable. Is this true? If so, is it ok for me to use a different trans shipper even though they are farther away?


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

Which transshipper are you considering. The one in Florida sucks. He berated me for not giving him plenty of notice before the fish arrived. I thought they got notified by the original shipper. He then said he wouldn't have time to ship it any time soon. It took nearly Two weeks for him to ship to me. 
I would go with the one in the NorthEast (can't remember which state).


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

If you'd like a recommendation, I heavily recommend using Koo Yang in MN. You can use any transshipper in the US, they all ship via 2-3 day priority mail unless you want to overnight which is more expensive. I've found Koo Yang to be very reliable, and he usually changes the packaging of fish that arrive in his care, which most transshippers don't do. I've imported 5 bettas using him so far, he was recommended to me by a few forum members who have had experience with him.


----------



## KentWaters (May 13, 2017)

You can pick whichever transhipper you want. Choose someone with a decent reputation. However, remember that if you want overnight shipping from the transhipper to you (highly recommended), it will be more expensive from a transhipper that is far away.

As an example, I live in California, but used Jesse in Florida for my last import because he would be able to receive the fish soonest. He shipped a day late and wasn't particularly responsive (until the package was delayed, then seemed willing to help track it down), but I got the fish alive. Overnight shipping from there was 40$+ because of the distance. I would prefer to use Julie in CA obviously because she is only a few hours from me and has a very good reputation.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Koo Yang is amazing. I haven't had him ship me a fish but I live 15 minutes from his shop in MN and I've bought many fish from him. He does let the fish out of the bag they come to him in and gives them a 1 gallon jar to swim in with Methylene blue and an Indian Almond leaf until he repackages and ships them out to whoever bought them. Water changes are done frequently on all tanks/jars/etc and the fish are very well cared for.


----------



## Mercy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the helpful replies everyone! I ended up speaking with Linda Olson and she said she would be happy to ship my fish, but I may try Koo Yang if I get another import betta since I've heard such good reviews. It's nice that he takes the fish out for a bit.

And yes I was speaking of Jesse. Not to smear names but I was talking to someone else who had used his services and he basically..never responded after the initial email I guess? He paid the shipping fee but never got any sort of confirmation from Jesse and never got his fish either. He had to do a charge back with his Paypal and then got a negative review on his aqua bid account as a result. I definitely didn't want to deal with that, it sounds borderline scamming to me.

I'll be sure to post my new guy when he arrives!


----------



## KentWaters (May 13, 2017)

I...haven't heard great things about Linda. Look her up first before you choose her.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't heard good things about her either, so I agree with looking her up. I refuse to use her as my shipper, I HIGHLY recommend Koo Yang, or Julie Tran, both have great communication, answer any questions, and if asked, will change the water in your fish's bag, Julie also only ships UPS, which was so much better than the mail for me. I actually used Julie for my new boy, he came in perfectly healthy and active!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've only heard good things about Koo Yang. Only negative about Linda Olsen unless the people were close enough to pick up their fish or it was a breeder importing a bunch at one.


----------



## Mercy (May 7, 2017)

oh, awkward..I already asked the seller to ship the fish to her, though he said he wouldn't be shipping until the 4th. Maybe I can ask him to switch.


----------



## KentWaters (May 13, 2017)

Ask him to switch, it's probably not much trouble this early in the process. I have heard that Linda communicates extremely poorly and often holds on to people's fish for weeks at a time before shipping, with no indication as to why. I know people who have not received their fish for a month after they were shipped to her.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do what is best for your fish.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I've heard the same thing that KentWaters heard. Your breeder should have no problem switching you, mine never have.


----------



## Scrapper (Jan 31, 2016)

I've imported over a dozen fish and have used Jesse, Linda and Koo Yang.

I would highly recommend you go with Koo Yang. I have nothing negative to say about him. He's always helpful, always responsive and takes great care of your fish until it's sent to you. 

I used Jesse several times when I first started and he was never very responsive. If you had any sort of problem it was hard to get a hold of him. He also sent one of my fish to another buyer and another one of my fish "disappeared" under his watch. I'll never use him again. 

I tried Linda by mistake when the seller sent my fish to her by accident. She never responded to any emails. We talked on the phone several times but nothing ever came from it. Finally almost a month and a half later I received my two fish in the mail with no notice, no payment and no warning. 

So those are my expierneces so far I'd definitely recommend Koo Yang and he's the only transhipper I'll use from here on out. 

Good luck with your fish !


----------

